# [Vlan] configuré mais aucune activité

## Delvin

Bonjour,

Je dois configurer un vlan sur ma machine, mais ça ne fonctionne pas ...

J'ai compilé le module 8201q avec garp

Je vous met ma conf réseau :

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

tuntap_vbox1="tap"

config_vbox0=( "null" )

config_vbox1=( "null" )

tunctl_vbox0=("-u christophe")

tunctl_vbox1=("-u christophe")

config_br0=( "192.168.16.105 broadcast 192.168.16.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_br0=("default via 192.168.16.1")

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0 vbox1"

depend_br0()

{

         need net.eth0

         need net.vbox0

         need net.vbox1

}

brctl_br0=("stp off" )

vlans_eth0="4000"

vconfig_eth0=("set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD")

config_eth0_4000=("192.168.192.110 netmask 255.255.255.0")

```

J'ai un bridge pour mes vms virtualbox

Lorsque je tente de pinger le routeur du vlan:

```
ping 192.168.192.2

PING 192.168.192.2 (192.168.192.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.192.110 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.192.110 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.192.110 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

^C

--- 192.168.192.2 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4002ms

, pipe 3

```

un ifconfig avec cette configuration : http://nopaste.info/3e1c41b5b0.html

et la fin d'un dmesg lorsque que je redémarre les interfaces réseau :

```
r8169: eth0: link up

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device vbox0 entered promiscuous mode

device vbox1 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 3(vbox1) entering learning state

br0: port 2(vbox0) entering learning state

br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state

br0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0.4000: no IPv6 routers present

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 3(vbox1) entering forwarding state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 2(vbox0) entering forwarding state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
```

D'autres machine sont configurées sur ce vlan et fonctionne comme il faut, seul la mienne déconne.

J'ai eu une configuration qui fonctionnait mais je n'arrive pas à la reproduire.

Si vous avez une idée du pourquoi du comment ...

C'est assez urgent, je dois faire des tests pour un client

Merci d'avance

EDIT : bon, j'ai trouvé une solution de remplacement, j'ai dégagé le bridge le vlan fonctionne correctement 

Mais bon, si vous avez des tuyaux pour tout faire fonctionner ensemble ça m'interresse  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Avec une config en bridge, je dirais que le vlan doit être configuré sur br0, pas sur eth0.

Et sinon, assures toi bien que les paquets qui t'arrivent sont bien taggués !

----------

